

Ask HN: Best ergonomic mouse (for programmers but not limited)? - florin_pch

Which are the best ergonomic mouses you&#x27;re using? Are you a programmer? Did it help you get rid of wrist pain? I couldn&#x27;t find anything recent on the topic and would like to switch to something of quality.
======
venomsnake
I use razer death adder. It fits very well in my hand, and I have mapped the
side buttons to PgUp PgDn because the scroll is so slow it is unusable (MX
Revolution had the best scroll wheel ever that moved from discrete to
freewheeling on the fly, sadly they decided not to implement the technology
any longer in any products).

As usual with razer build quality is between mediocre and crappy.

